# Will BERETTA 92 9mm barrel replace TAURUS pt101 .40



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

I bought a taurus pt101, and a buddy of mine has a berretta 92 barrel (9mm)...... will i be able to swap em out without replacing the slide...... they seem nearly identical///

Any suggestions will be helpful....

Thanks

Jack


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

I would measure the O.D. of the barrels and make sure they match. If so, try it out and cycle a few dummy rounds to make sure it locks up tight and cycles smoothly. I know that a lot of the parts will interchange from a Beretta 96 to Pt101. The only difference is the where they place the decocker. Not too sure about the 92 to the pt101. Good luck


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

You will have to interchange the springs for the gun to be able to cycle the smaller rounds of the nine in the gun that chambered the 40. Also if you don't do the same going from 9mm to 40 you could have cases that begin to eject out of the chamber before they have completely discharged. You will notice a slight bulge in the base of the case. Don't worry glocks are notorious for this and it does absolutely nothing to affect the performance of the firearm.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

A buddy of mine said the berretta magazine should fit like a glove with the exception of some kind of hole that needs to be filed slightly bigger to fit the taurus..... is this safe or will i have any other problems with the feeding of the magazine.....

Thanks for the tip about the spring... well noted


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

is it worth your life if it malfunctions?



doing a gun wrong is like doing brakes on a car wrong...just dont.


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

:bowdownThanks for all the advice!!! i got the barel new spring, block and magazines..... it all seems to fit like a glove!!!! i will be testing it out tomorrow!!!!!!oke ..... I will let you guys know how it worked out....

PS. If you dont hear from me then i cant type because i lost a finger....lol

Jack


----------



## Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

:clap Thanks For all the advice!!!! The 92 barrel works great, but it stovepipes bout every 10 rounds or so even with the matching spring..... The 92 mag modification works but its slightly more narrow so if you tilt it just rite it falls out.... i keep it in there with a business card or i might put some fiberglass on it to make it thicker..... but its not even worth using 92 mags, way too many problems....... the taurus .40 mag works just fine with 9mm, feeds flawlessly!

All in all Id say its worth it, if you get a good deal on a 92 barrel.....and use the stock .40 TAURUS magazines....

Gives you an option to shoot cheaper ammo at the range if ur on a budjet like me..... 

BUT I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THE STOVEPIPING PROBLEM.... any suggestions?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Your stovepipping problem is possibly from the 40 ext. is shorter then the 9 and the eject. is just a little dif. placement and the barrel chamber outsidearea is usual bigger then the 9. WE have find this in changing the Glock 40 to 9mm. WE had to purchase a barrel made with larger out area for it to work wright. It still does not eject the cases as for. But it does work just fine. Also had to purchase mags in 9mm. Also the 40 mags will cause it to stovepipe. Be cause the 9mm round is sitting up higher in the mag. jj


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Is this just a pinking gun or are you planning on using it for self defense?


----------

